

Could MP3HD Replace the MP3 Format?   - ccarpenterg
http://www.gearlog.com/2009/03/could_mp3hd_replace_the_mp3_fo.php

======
cageface
Seems unlikely. MP3 is overwhelmingly dominant as a lossy codec and the
competition among lossless codecs is a lot less interesting because there's no
format lock-in, since you can convert losslessly between them.

The only possible advantage I can see of another lossless format is a new DRM
scheme, but the consensus against DRM for music seems stronger all the time.

